# Pistons vs. Raptors (November 5th) 7:00 PM



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Game Thread - Pistons vs. Raptors (November 5th) 7:00 PM*

<center>

*The Toronto Raptors Vs. The Detroit Pistons*




*Date: Firday, Nov5th 2004
Location: The Air Canada Centre, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Tip Off: 7:00 PM
Broadcaster: NBALP, TSN
Radio: Fan 590*












































































</center>


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Game Thread ~ Detriot @ Toronto (11/5/2004)(TSN/NBALP @ 7pm est)*

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/pistons/images/pistons_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">Detriot Vs Toronto <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr>

<center>Detriot Pistons Starting Line Up






































<hr>

Toronto Raptors Starting Line up




































</center>

<hr>



</center></Font>

The Defending champs! What a test!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Why Make Another Topic? When I Already Made One..?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> Why Make Another Topic? When I Already Made One..?


man i always make the game threads.... and when something good happens someone always tries to take my job.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> man i always make the game threads.... and when something good happens someone always tries to take my job.


it is true, that is why he is on this site, only to make game threads  (unless it is your birthday)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> man i always make the game threads.... and when something good happens someone always tries to take my job.


:laugh: You always make me laugh homie.

But remember that I was the one that started making the game threads last year and then you took it away from me, then I took it back, then you took it back this year.  

Keep up the good game threads up homie. :greatjob:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is going to be an awesome game. 

I am looking for a couple of things in this one:

- How will Rafer's performance be against the Playoffs MVP and former Raptor Chauncey Billups?

- The Chris Bosh versus Rasheed Wallace matchup.

- Can Vince get past the Pistons D?

- Woody versus Big Ben.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: You always make me laugh homie.
> ...


Why dont create a Game Thread with all Our ideas and i will post the GM .


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

I am excited to see how Bosh performs, this will be a huge test for him. Teams aren't going to sleep on Bosh this year, the Wallaces will be all over him. So it will nice to see how he performs and where he is. 

Donyell though I think will be the key , he will get alot more playing time. We see alot of Bosh+Donyell vs Wallaces, as Marshall matches up well with Wallace, some what similar players. Rose will also be the other key player, Prince and the team defense of Detroit will be focusing on Vince, Rose has to torch Rip.

Detroit is excellent at shutting down a teams 1 or 2 stars, in our case Vince and Bosh, so that is why I say the other players, Marshall and Rose will be the keys for us. They are better than alot of other teams 3rd and 4th options, so maybe we have a chance...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Why dont create a Game Thread with all Our ideas and i will post the GM .


I don't understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## syknys (Jun 25, 2004)

hmm....well Vince did drop 27 and 31 in the two games he played last season, so we'll just have to wait and see. I just don't see how the Pistons can effectively shut down 1 or 2 guys when there are so many scoring options on the Raptors. It should be a close match.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> man i always make the game threads.... and when something good happens someone always tries to take my job.


Please dont make stupid comment right at the threads you made each time..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I do think this will be a close one but damn the Pistons are just so solid at both ends. Bosh is up against some serious defense and Carter is going to be wary of the bad boys in the middle. Getting this second win by sunday is pretty important, otherwise the momentum could shift.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

man they got such a good team its hard to see the raps pullin off a victory i hope they do all my hopes rest on VC tonite i cant see bosh gettin much from the wallaces! :no: 

hopefully after last nites impressive win we can move forward without tired legs for 2-0 cos that will really send a message out to the rest of the division


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

a game versus detroit huh?

i wonder how ugly this is going to get...:sour:


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

They have to play exactly the way they did last night, everyone contributes, and for 60mins
the difference will be, is taht Detroit is not going to come out slow and will fight them every inch of the game
As long as the Raps play them hard and dont give up like they did last night when Houston came back 2 or 3 times this will be another good game for them, they can see what it takes to be the best, and if they actually can pull it off it will be great
its all about buying into Mitchells system 
I could see them pulling it out


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

raps need Vince to score. 25+
this and the way of playing agianst houston could couse a good result.


----------



## Markffd (Oct 20, 2002)

man, a basketball game is not 60 minutes stick to hocky


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Dathomieyouhate : Take Ur Job? I Made The Damn Thin Before U What Are U Sayin.. Anyways, It's Ur Job- Then Keep It..


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you're trying to say.


Well with everyone ideas create 1 Game Thread format for the rest of the season. 

Give me you ideas something like what photos we should use NBA.com etc.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

OK first thigns first..... QBi made a better game thread with the jerseys and the face pics....the full motion caps arent good at all they take up too much space and it looks unorganized... 

I say we take a vote on who should make the game threads... personally dont care who makes them... i jus tthink its damn pathedic of dathomieyouhate to post a game thread in a game thread, THREAD. Thats just plain immature and stupid if you need a game thread to make you feel important on this website.thats sad... but i guess i know what you mean being popular on this site and having reason for being here is extremely important 

anyways....aside for that bickering... i believe that raps win by 7 but a very close game throught the contest.

dont get mad homie it was just my opinion... i didnt make it to insult you


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Should be a sweet game - lets see what Jalen can do in the post against Rip. Assuming Prince is guarding VC.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> I say we take a vote on who should make the game threads... personally dont care who makes them... i jus tthink its damn pathedic of dathomieyouhate to post a game thread in a game thread, THREAD. Thats just plain immature and stupid if you need a game thread to make you feel important on this website.thats sad... but i guess i know what you mean being popular on this site and having reason for being here is extremely important


Actually the two gam ehtreads were merged that's why it looks like a game thread in a game thread. They both posted threads at around the same time, so I'm thinking he didn't realize that Q8i made one already.

Anyway, this is obviously gonna be a tough game for the raps. Not many people are expecting a win out of this game, I think even if the raps come close and give the Pistons a good run it should be considered a successful game. If the raps do win this, it's definately a reason to say that they are no doubt a better team under Mitchell.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm calling the Raptors to win by 5.

I think Bosh will have another good game. I think before long 18/7 will be the norm from Bosh against any team. Anything less will be considered a bad game from Bosh. Bosh just looked too fast, too good against the Rockets. But then again, the Rockets were supposed to be "tired" so we'll see.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

over and under - 169.5 points?

i'm going to go with over by 5 points. we're not as offensively challenged as Van Gundy's system and we've got alot more offensive powers.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

Bosh will have to play more D, with Wallace on the opposite...

I think the key to the game will again be the play of Loren Woods, and perhaps how well JR plays Rip...

maybe we will see RMJ play in place of Palacio... no way Palacio can guard Billups


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> maybe we will see RMJ play in place of Palacio... no way Palacio can guard Billups


Palacio is more than capable of guarding Billups. i don't know if you're hyping him up more just because he got Finals MVP Honours or what not, but Billups is just a combo guard with average quickness for his size.

out of the many knocks that Palacio has, i feel confident to say that he's an adequate defender (maybe moreso)


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Palacio is more than capable of guarding Billups. i don't know if you're hyping him up more just because he got Finals MVP Honours or what not, but Billups is just a combo guard with average quickness for his size.
> ...


I didnt mean Billups was quicker than Palacio, my prediction is based on the fact that taller Mason Jr will have easier time and be more successful guarding Billups.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This will be a huge test for Bosh on D as he'll have to defend against the versatile Sheed. Playing the 5 last season Bosh really didn't have to guard the perimeter all that much... but against Sheed he'd better get right up on him.

Vince probably won't be very effective agaisnt Prince, and Skip will be frustrated by Billups. Rose and Marshall off the bench will have to step up for the Raps to have any chance of winning.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

96
93 (ot)

pistons take it in ot

rip 23/5/6/

donyell 19/12/4/2
rafer 21/5/6/2


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The way Chauncey is playing, noone on Toronto could guard him.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

OMG!!! 

WHAT DID MILT PALACIO EAT????

  


I WANT SOME


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MangoMangoMango</b>!
> OMG!!!
> 
> WHAT DID MILT PALACIO EAT????
> ...


I want to know too, so the Pistons bench could eat some.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am I listening right, Palacio is our best player on the court right now


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

The second unit was amazing for that little stretch. Mo, Murry, Bonner, Milt and Yell were totally out playing the Pistons starting group.

Matt Bonner is my new favorite Rap after that huge dunk. Can you say Matt Bonner and 2004-2005 Slam dunk champion in one breathe!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

VC has to pick it up here. Attack sometimes for ****'s sake.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid_kanada</b>!
> The second unit was amazing for that little stretch. Mo, Murry, Bonner, Milt and Yell were totally out playing the Pistons starting group.
> 
> Matt Bonner is my new favorite Rap after that huge dunk. Can you say Matt Bonner and 2004-2005 Slam dunk champion in one breathe!!!


Hold on, what game were you watching? For a large chunk of the second quarter it was bench vs. bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Loren Woods is going to make a lotta people eat humble pie this year if he keeps playing like this


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Loren Woods is going to make a lotta people eat humble pie this year if he keeps playing like this


yup, if he keeps playing like this, we should lock him up for long long time... 

anyhow, Bosh is heating up... VC fizzled so far... 

even LM is playing pretty good..

Palacio is at it again!


----------



## Raptors15 (May 23, 2003)

vince carter needs to grow some balls and start attacking the basket, because this 2-11 on fg is driving me crazy, and even worse only 2 trips to the line


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As one of the biggest Vince fans on here, I am truly disapppointed in him. How do you stick up for someone who plays like this


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> As one of the biggest Vince fans on here, I am truly disapppointed in him. How do you stick up for someone who plays like this


starting five as a unit hasnt played well...


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

I've said it once and I'll say it again, this is Bosh's team. He is the man, so Vince might as well follow him.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

woods is looking like the real deal. looks like the raps have solidified their 4/5 spot for the next decade. okay, woods still has a lot to prove, but the way he's playing, raps need to hold on to this guy. a 7'2 center who can play, those gems don't appear too often.

isn't it weird how these so called busts/scrubs from a couple years ago are all capable of being contributors in the league now? i wonder if it's because they're finally developing those young big man right. course, some may argue that big man just take longer time to develop than guards, but wow, seems like it's a trend for big man to have breakout years. Last year we had Dalembert, Blount, Etan Thomas, Dampier(okay, dampier isn't young, but he had a great season), this year we may have woods.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raptors Win It..
101-88
Skip's 3 Pointer Got Us To Lead By 10. Also Without The Bench Players We Wduve Never Lead.. Good Game By The Raptors!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

OMG Loren Woods 
17 and 14  

MVP=Bosh


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who says Vince Carter isnt clutch, all points in the 4th big buckets. On a whole though, I love this team if we keep playing like this, its going to be a wonderful year. Somebody get Mr Woods some ice, that man is steaming


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

it's encouraging to see Raps play well even when VC is having a subpar game...

suddenly Raps front court looks pretty good.. with Bosh, Woods (if he keeps up), Bonner, and Aryojo once he develops..


----------



## I<3BBall (Oct 26, 2004)

Vince could be like Kobe last season. Their team can hold the first 3 quarters down and Vince shows up clutch as always. :yes:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What did I tell y'all 'bout Loren Woods.... just about everyone here turned on him after he had a few bad pre-season games! He's not as good as his stats indicate, but he's a very servicable C in this league, and he's proved that in these 2 games.

And people better start shifting the camera away from Melo Wade and Bron and towards Bosh.... he can possibly have the best season out of the 4! (not likely, but possibly...)


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Who says Vince Carter isnt clutch, all points in the 4th big buckets. On a whole though, I love this team if we keep playing like this, its going to be a wonderful year. Somebody get Mr Woods some ice, that man is steaming


what's cooler than cool? ICE COLD!


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnnnn i was so close!!
i said raps by 11....
nice win! :yes:


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Donyell 0 points, 4 rebounds

 

Can we offer Loren woods a contract extension?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> What did I tell y'all 'bout Loren Woods.... just about everyone here turned on him after he had a few bad pre-season games! He's not as good as his stats indicate, but he's a very servicable C in this league, and he's proved that in these 2 games.
> 
> And people better start shifting the camera away from Melo Wade and Bron and towards Bosh.... he can possibly have the best season out of the 4! (not likely, but possibly...)


I dont know man but I dont think your too much of a Raptor fan. Every single time we go up against an opponent you most of the time have negative feedback... and always praise Yao Ming. We won 2 games and Loren Woods has been great, which means he can be great IF he has the work ethic. We have seen it so obviously he can play if he puts his mind to it. In addition, if he works hard on more moves on the offensive end and works hard on defense every game, he can be a 11/7 kind of guy every night. I am not biging him up as he won't develop into the type of guy this year. I dont think anybody thought Mark Blount was going to be as good as he is. Loren Woods is 7'2, and ou cant teach height. I agree right now he is a servicable big man, but it wasn't like he was against Wang Zhi Zhi, he was up against 2 of the best centers in the leauge, Ben Wallace and Yao Ming so people should start to give him more props even though it is only the [/b]second game* of the season. Finally I really do think he could be a good Eastern Conference center, and has the potential to be a top center with the work ethic but again not for a couple of years. I am jus foreshadowing and hoping he works extremely hard.*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow. Vince has an off-shooting night and the Raptors still defeat the defending champs. Colour me impressed with the Mitchell and co thus far.

Woods comes through again. ****ing unreal.

The bench is better than it has ever been.

Rafer was solid at the point.

Bosh is an allstar in my books (I'll be choked if the NBA leaves him off the roster). Attacking with both hands and his jump shot might be second among power forwards (in overall effectiveness) to Dirk.

Vince was far too passive but played another well balanced game with 12/8/5. I was getting pretty frustrated with his unwillingness to drive the ball but he was still a factor in this win.

Jalen was a bit off today and is getting real mad at the refs for not calling the fouls he's drawing. 

Palacio! the layup king.

No Araujo. Makes sense.

Donyell wasn't much of a factor but he and Bonner really stretch the D when they're in there together. Would like to see Vince come back on early with the second unit and take charge.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

To those who saw the game, I know Vince had a block but how was his overall defense


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> To those who saw the game, I know Vince had a block but how was his overall defense


he wasnt shutting down the opponent.. he played an average game... and average because he made up a whole bunch at the end...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know man but I dont think your too much of a Raptor fan. Every single time we go up against an opponent you most of the time have negative feedback... and always praise Yao Ming. We won 2 games and Loren Woods has been great, which means he can be great IF he has the work ethic. We have seen it so obviously he can play if he puts his mind to it. In addition, if he works hard on more moves on the offensive end and works hard on defense every game, he can be a 11/7 kind of guy every night. I am not biging him up as he won't develop into the type of guy this year. I dont think anybody thought Mark Blount was going to be as good as he is. Loren Woods is 7'2, and ou cant teach height. I agree right now he is a servicable big man, but it wasn't like he was against Wang Zhi Zhi, he was up against 2 of the best centers in the leauge, Ben Wallace and Yao Ming so people should start to give him more props even though it is only the [/b]second game* of the season. Finally I really do think he could be a good Eastern Conference center, and has the potential to be a top center with the work ethic but again not for a couple of years. I am jus foreshadowing and hoping he works extremely hard. *


*

What are you takling about?? Every regular Raps poster here knows that I'm a regular here, and I come to give my honest opinions, not to trash the Raptors. If you can find any negative comments I've made about the team that was uncalled for, I'd like you to quote me on it.

And I don't know what you were reading man, I'm praising Loren Woods, I was the one telling the team to give him a chance while everyone else was bashing him for his for D during the pre-season! And just 'cuz my name is Yao Mania doesn't mean I'm blinded by Yao's poor play. If Yao is sucking I'll be there to admit it.

Anyway this was a very entertaining game to watch. Vince didn't have to play much D 'cuz Prince really wasn't all that effective on offense. He did have trouble guarding Rip, but then again everyone else in the league does too.*


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Wow. Vince has an off-shooting night and the Raptors still defeat the defending champs. Colour me impressed with the Mitchell and co thus far.
> 
> Woods comes through again. ****ing unreal.
> ...


Vince actually did drive... At the closing stages of the game he drove and dished it out to Alston for the open 3. Then he did the double pump and the sweet lay up of course this wasnt for the whole game but he took control at the end. I also wouldnt say it was an off day for Rose. For the 1st quarter he carried the team. If it wasnt him for taking those shots and making them we would have been down by 15 not 10 at the end of the half. I am not really sure, but in the 1st quarter he had our first 8 points I believe. He jus focused on defense and did a wonderful job on Prince and Hamilton, even though Hamilton had 24 points


----------



## I<3BBall (Oct 26, 2004)

Bosh with the crossover at the top of the key was sweet... if he didn't get fouled, I could see a monster cram.

Even though Vince just chilled most of the game, his hangtime with that one layup in traffic was tight.

It's great to be a Raps fan again.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you takling about?? Every regular Raps poster here knows that I'm a regular here, and I come to give my honest opinions, not to trash the Raptors. If you can find any negative comments I've made about the team that was uncalled for, I'd like you to quote me on it.
> ...


Sorry I think I have mistaken you as somebody else because of the Yao avatar. Again sorry I have mistaken you as another Rockets fan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

no worries, just remember that I'm a Yao fan first and Raptors supporter 2nd  

Here's the thread where eeeeveryone took shots at poor Loren Woods, and I was the first to stick up for him:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=121504&forumid=32



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> c'mon Woods had one terrible game and everyone turns on him? man u Raptors fans!!
> 
> Woods will be a solid C for the Raptors this year. He's gonna be inconsistent, but if he's determined and focused, he'll be solid.


So yah I just wanna brag about how right I am


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> no worries, just remember that I'm a Yao fan first and Raptors supporter 2nd
> 
> Here's the thread where eeeeveryone took shots at poor Loren Woods, and I was the first to stick up for him:
> ...


:allhail: 

And to think I had him on the IR on my training camp preview thread.

I take it back baby, I didn't mean it. I can change!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

such a good game- almost perfect, really. this team is clearly hitting shots when it needs to hit shots. the _inflection points_ and momentum shifts are not lost on this team. they seem to understand when it's most important to end an opponent's run (either that or they've been incredibly lucky). for instance, i think jalen's early jumper to cut detroit's lead in half (from 4-0 to 4-2) was *huge*. 

i think murray's putback also came at an important time, and rafer's corner three to put the raps up by 10 was the dagger. in my opinion, the raptors were in control of this game from start to finish (whether in front or playing from behind)... the depth we feature may be an illusion (post-game, even vince said "we have so many weapons") but then again, it always is... this team has a confidence that can be directly attributed to a "positive" coach and "positive" energy from almost every player on the floor. depth is a state of mind, routine, approach.

it's been two games and we haven't experienced a slump... not for any stretch. i think that's remarkable, not only considering our strong opponents, but especially considering our well-established habits from seasons past. this is new, this is healthy. i think one man representative of the collective change is milt palacio- he's just _comfortable_ (for lack of a better term). the team is comfortable. all our young players, coaches, leaders, managers and fans seem to be comfortable. 

tonight was a lot of fun. :headbang:

peace


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> tonight was a lot of fun. :headbang:


for both players and fans...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

The best part is that they are putting up so many points without a big game from Vince, Rose or Yell, easily our three best scorers last year.

Rafer is doing a great job pushing he ball and so is Palacio, who I used to think sucked, but now realize that he was not playing in a good system for him.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> for both players and fans...


after every game now, i have more and more hope for this team


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> a game versus detroit huh?
> 
> i wonder how ugly this is going to get...:sour:


Not ugly at all


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Raptors were great tonight, and Rafer just seemed to be knocking down every 3 point attempt he took. This season we will be in the playoff hunt.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you takling about?? Every regular Raps poster here knows that I'm a regular here, and I come to give my honest opinions, not to trash the Raptors. If you can find any negative comments I've made about the team that was uncalled for, I'd like you to quote me on it.
> ...


Yep but you have been doing negative comments about the Raptors since they beat the Rockets


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>









SKIP !!!!!!


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Great game by the Raps tonight. I can't believe it but our bench turned this game around. Murray,Palacio,Bonner & Mo Pete were great. They provided the energy we needed & gave the rest of the team a spark.

Loren Woods has been a pleasant suprise so far. Hopefully he can keep it up. What makes his play even more encouraging so far these first 2 games is it's against quality teams with quality players at the five. He isn't facing chumps.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike1155</b>!
> Great game by the Raps tonight. I can't believe it but our bench turned this game around. Murray,Palacio,Bonner & Mo Pete were great. They provided the energy we needed & gave the rest of the team a spark.
> 
> Loren Woods has been a pleasant suprise so far. Hopefully he can keep it up. What makes his play even more encouraging so far these first 2 games is it's against quality teams with quality players at the five. He isn't facing chumps.


next two games he's up against Theo, then Brad Miller...

he's facing some quality opponents... hope Woods can maintain at least his rebounding...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Woods goes from playing a very good game against Yao to playing a great game against Big Ben. I still have my doubts about him, but so long as he continues to play with this much passion and intensity--our frontcourt suddenly looks formidable.

Also, I'll take back everything bad I said about Pistachio if he continues to hit those lay-ins. He couldn't sink one to save his life last year, and tonight he was slashing like, well, like Vince should've been. 

CB4 was so aggressive tonight! He attacked the Wallace's, something they aren't used to seeing, especially from a skinny sophomore. He did something that really impressed me that goes beyond the boxscore, too--he got blocked a few times and he turned the ball over a couple of times and he didn't let any of that shake his confidence. How old is this kid?!

Vince was very passive tonight, adopting the role of contributor instead of leader. He deferred way too much and only really tried hard on a few select plays. He let Hamilton run him ragged and didn't seem to have the desire to put-up points tonight. I think Vince is suffering from some self-doubt right now. Hopefully he can explode on Portland and remember how much fun it is to play well.

Babcock's signings--Woods, Alston, Araujo, Bonner--continue to be good ones. So long as he doesn't take too much advice from Pete he could become a long-time GM for this franchise. Same goes for Mitchell.


Overall, though, this all really reminds me of the honeymoon last year just after the AD trade. The only difference is that we're winning by playing great basketball, not just by scoring alot or making crazy clutch plays. Hopefully it lasts into our road swing.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Woods goes from playing a very good game against Yao to playing a great game against Big Ben. I still have my doubts about him, but so long as he continues to play with this much passion and intensity--our frontcourt suddenly looks formidable.
> 
> Also, I'll take back everything bad I said about Pistachio if he continues to hit those lay-ins. He couldn't sink one to save his life last year, and tonight he was slashing like, well, like Vince should've been.
> ...


I seriously understand what you are saying, but is anybody ever statisfied. To me Vince played great at the end and wanted the ball as you can see he was bringing it up in the last 3 minutes. He had some great passes and did that great tip pass to spring Rafer. Its the first two games and right now I am sure he wants his other teammates to get involved, while he takes the 2nd role for now. Later on he will be the 1st option and take control. And what do you mean by taking advice from Morris Peterson? I am also sure that Vince is doubting himself as he has been very active. He hit some great shots in the 2 games.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

^^ It is also hard to drive the net when you are going to get triple teamed but he is suppose to try to draw fouls, which is logic. Remember once Milt beats 1 guy he is in the clear because many of the Detroit defenders never thought Palacio would be beating them off the dribble and espeically man handle Lindsay Hunter like he did.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm liking the way VC is playign setting people up.He relly doesn't care wheather he gets 25 ppg like Kobe or TMac...He seems just as satisfied passing the ball and setting up Bosh.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> CB4 was so aggressive tonight! He attacked the Wallace's, something they aren't used to seeing, especially from a skinny sophomore. He did something that really impressed me that goes beyond the boxscore, too--he got blocked a few times and he turned the ball over a couple of times and he didn't let any of that shake his confidence. How old is this kid?!


i don't know whether you caught this but bosh almost (imo) set rasheed off after wallace got caught for travelling in the post. bosh was _pumped_ (and justifiably so) but he started clapping heartily in the direction of the refs as soon as the whistle went off and wallace just gave him a cold stare- he was not happy.

i don't want to misinterpret wallace's reaction but he seemed somewhat upset that such a young kid would, for lack of a better term, "insult" a veteran with that kind of display towards the referees. 

the point is that bosh is getting some coconuts about him- he wasn't at ALL intimidated tonight (or at least he didn't seem to be) and is starting to feel comfortable dominating the court. he doesn't mind deferring to anyone, nor does he have any problem being the focal point. the man is doing things _mentally_ of which i didn't know he was capable- he's definitely surprising me this season, not just with his confidence and poise, but with his _fire_. i may have been wrong about him; maybe he can indeed become a franchise player in this league.

he certainly WANTS to become one- and that's half the battle.

peace


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

because we picked up the first two games, Raps can possibly come out of the upcoming west coast swing with 4-5 record...

having played houston and detroit, next up are portland, sac-town, utah, seattle, portland again, LA clips, and denver...
take the wins over weak seattle and clips, out of that brutal, brutal schedule, and Raps can come out close to 500... and maybe 5-4 if they split with now not-so-elite portland [now one of the weaker westcoast teams]...

before season started, everyone would have thought Raps would start off with 2-7, 1-8 or 0-9 record given the stacked schedule...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

We won this game tonight without Vince.

This was a big game for Toronto and Vince comes out looking completely uninterested as he plays the whole first quarter and just watches the Raps go down 10. That's our star? He made no attempt to attack or create or stop the Pistons run.

The bench, the whole 5 man unit, destroys the Pistons in the 2nd Q and gives us a lead. How about those slams from Bonner and Murray.

Vince finally shows up for the last 2 minutes of the half, and starts the 3rd Q with a nice dish to Woods for a layup. Now that was a good assist. He should be getting 3 of those per game.

The bench takes over the game and gives us a nice lead going into the final 6 minutes.

Vince finally makes a shot, then hits a 3 with us already up by 13 and has the nerve to make his little jestures to the crowd like he won the game for us or something.

Hamilton and Prince absolutely torched VC and Rose in the 1st Q.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

because we picked up the first two games, Raps can possibly come out of the upcoming west coast swing with 4-5 record...

having played houston and detroit, next up are portland, sac-town, utah, seattle, portland again, LA clips, and denver...
take the wins over weak seattle and clips, out of that brutal, brutal schedule, and Raps can come out close to 500... and maybe 5-4 if they split with now not-so-elite portland [now one of the weaker westcoast teams]...

before season started, everyone would have thought Raps would start off with 2-7, 1-8 or 0-9 record given the stacked schedule...


----------



## I<3BBall (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> i don't know whether you caught this but bosh almost (imo) set rasheed off after wallace got caught for travelling in the post. bosh was _pumped_ (and justifiably so) but he started clapping heartily in the direction of the refs as soon as the whistle went off and wallace just gave him a cold stare- he was not happy.


That was an awesome move. Bosh's bball IQ is simply amazing.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> We won this game tonight without Vince.
> 
> This was a big game for Toronto and Vince comes out looking completely uninterested as he plays the whole first quarter and just watches the Raps go down 10. That's our star? He made no attempt to attack or create or stop the Pistons run.
> ...


All we have to say is they had off nights soo what.. but Rose was really good in the 1st quarter and kept us alive cutting the score each time Detroit did. All we have to do is look at the scoreboard and its better then last year where we showed no emotion it was jus JYD.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats up with you lucky, why do you have to criticize everything Vince does? Seriously I would think you were Feschuk or something



> Vince finally makes a shot, then hits a 3 with us already up by 13 and has the nerve to make his little jestures to the crowd like he won the game for us or something.


So what should he do, start frowning or moping cause his shots werent going in. Besides scoring Vince had a pretty good game, he led us in assists, and had 8 rebounds, 5 of which came of the offensive. He was smart enough to know that he was not getting the job done offensively and stepped up his game in other areas.
I understand you dont have to like the man, but your animosity towards him is sickening. I already know what your reply is, its going to be I never said i dont like him blah blah blah. It doesnt take a genius to know that 75% of your posts are bashing Vince


----------



## kmart9 (Oct 31, 2004)

Did anyone else catch Alston giving the ref a kiss :laugh:. 

dont the dolphins need a quarterback, the ref made a nice toss to the raptors mascot during a commercial break.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>









<center> VINCE AND BOSH !!!. .


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can put the above pic as my avatar


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

What a great game.. Our frontcourt really stepped it up today against the best defensive frontcourt in the league.

And I love the put back by Bonner.. throw it down big man!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Does anyone know how I can put the above pic as my avatar


you need to be a Supporting Member to have those pics on your avatar


----------

